# How long can a table top be without support underneath?



## JohnEbinezer (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello everyone.
I'm planning to build a dining table with Indian teak wood. 70×36 inches table top. Each leg will support a corner and I don't wanna be adding any support underneath the table top. 
My question is, without the support underneath, will the top sag over time? 
What should be the ideal thickness of the top to avoid sagging?

For reference, I'm adding a pic that I downloaded online.

Thanks in advance.







!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Unsupported wood tends to sag, so yes.
3" thick?

Your instincts are correct. That table is poorly designed from a ww'ing standpoint.

If you're bound and determined, I suppose you could incorporate steel tension rods underneath similar to a guitar neck.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'm less concerned about the top sagging
in this case than I am about the legs wobbling.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know enough about staked furniture to give you a meaningful answer but what you posted looks like a coffee table and may not be solid wood. 70 inches isn't all that long but consider there is a good chance of the top cupping or bowing over time. If it were me I would seek out someone with lots of experience on staked furniture.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

You may want to try the sagulator for checking thickness and span.

As to the legs, through or almost through mortises could help with the wobble and the splay shown in your picture would also help greatly with stability.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Actually if it were me, I would build a torsion top and veneer it.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Make the top out of Veneered Basswood ?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Alder.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Alder.
> 
> - TheFridge


I guess you missed it over in the "Why so many wonderful images…" thread. Alder's not funny anymore.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Alder.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> ...


Not so sure about that, I got a chuckle! There may be some truth in the statement, Alder is the King of all Woods!
Or perhaps use Oak and stain it Alder?


----------



## JohnEbinezer (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. 


> If you re bound and determined, I suppose you could incorporate steel tension rods underneath similar to a guitar neck.
> 
> - rwe2156


3 inches would be too thick. The very purpose of going without support is not solved.
I think steel rods are a good alternative. Thanks 

Loren: Yes, I did think about the legs. Even if the joint atop is strong, it might sway.
Woodknack: I'm not sure if it is solid wood. But yea, it is a dining table. Not a coffee table. Torsion top is something I'll sure consider.
Littleshaver: Sagulator. Hearing it for the first time. I tried and it shows acceptable sag.

Thanks again folks


----------

